# under hood pumps



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Is there any way to retrofit a beltdriven pump under the hood of a 95 F-150 with a 4.9 I6, 5 speed, with a Meyers 7.5 foot with the E47 (I know you need not say anything, but I couldnt pass up the used deal) I keep hearing these horror stories about plowing for several hours and the darn thing has to sit to recharge to move the plow. I think cables and levers would be cool (a real mans truck requires a little coordination to drive) but who am I to talk with an F-150. Any thoughts any one? I would also like to know if there is a pto pump available for a zf 5sp, as I am going to be swapping one in. (seriously to anyone with a mazda 5spd and borg warner 1356 T case: It is a bolt in affair with the right transmission from the 250) That mazda piece of crap is starting to get a noisy throwout bearing and I would like a low 1st gear with the 3.08s i have. So anyones suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

grab a trans out of a f-350,1st is a little lower than the light duty zf in there now,neighbor swapped one in last year,a dream to drive now.

the 350 trans has a pto opening on both sides,but with that setup it would have to be in neutral to operate the pump.plus the tank and such would be a pain in the butt to mount.worked on a f-350 trash truck with the otp mounted on the trans,what a pain to work on..

best bet,keep the underhood engine driven pump,i have one on my 78 bronco,best thing in the world..

ive run my old scout with a manual angle plow off a ford power steering pump,ran like that for 10+ yrs,no failurs,even had the origional hoses from 1966 on it still.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

*underhood pump*

So you would just mount a power steering pump in some way, and then connect the pressure and return lines from the pump to a valve block with a joystick or dual two way spools? Or jury rig and old Western multistick setup.


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

i would go to the dealer and see if they still make the brackets and pullys for the pump and mount them.the power steering setup works but with the power angle,not sure if it would make enough pressure to use it while the blade is down,maybe im wrong on that,but the 95 has 1 belt,maybe they make the brackets still for the vehicle,along with the pulleys to mount them.you can try the p.s pump and see if it works.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

power steering pump would work but don't use the crappy ford one with the plastic reservior. Go to the saginaw pump that is used on gms and on Ford vans. alot more output to work with power angle. also if the previous owner took care of the maza (not to say he didn't) it is a great tranny. I use one in my prerunner f150 and haven't destroyed it yet


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

use the steel resevoir pump.they dont whine like the plastic ones.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clueless _
> *use the steel resevoir pump.they dont whine like the plastic ones. *


FYI-Steel reservior = Saginaw, Plastice = crappy ford brand pump


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Is that what that whine is on every single ford truck Ive driven? Interesting. 85 150 I agree I would much rather have that mazda than ANY automatic, but the lower first gear in the ZF is what im after 5.7:1 versus 3.8:1 or something like that. (I also have an 85 F-150 with a meyers 7.5 hydraulic/electric e47) but the under hood is for my 95, I want the levers in my new truck, I dont feel like dealing with dying batteries and upgrading the alternator.


----------

